# just shot my p6 i bought 4 days ago



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

well you sig goros on here i finally went to the range and the p6 shoots very nice i like it alot now i jsut want a inside the pants holster and another mag and also im already an addict i want to buy another sig lik a p229 platinum elite what you all think


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

blownsn95cobra said:


> what you all think


I think punctuation and spell check are our friend.

Good luck getting any model Elite. The wait time is months for those who currently have orders in.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear you like your p6..Is it DA/SA (double action first shot/Saingle Action afterwards) or DAO (Double Action Only)..An answer will be appreciated.


----------



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

It's DA/SA with a decocker and no safety..


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The 229 is a very nice weapon. I think that you will enjoy it.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Of all the Sig "Elite" models available I actually like the Platinum the least. Something about white on a handgun has never appealed to me. Still, if it shoots like any of the other Elites (i.e. SRT option) then it should prove to be an excellent shooter.

The SRT is sweet, I love mine. You don't have to get an Elite to get the SRT though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you like the P6 then you will like the P229 as well. The trigger is about the same and the 229 is smaller.The recoil seems to be not near as rough as other models if a similar size and caliber.

If I've said it once I've said it a hundred times. It's hard to find a Sig owner that has just one Sig. They seem to be a little addicting.:smt033


----------



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah haha i seen you or someone else say that on another post and you are correct i only had my couple days and i want another one already lol


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*Sig Addiction*

I have a P239 & P232

I want the P250 Sub and the P226 and there New 380 whenever it comes out?tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

blownsn95cobra said:


> yeah haha i seen you or someone else say that on another post and you are correct i only had my couple days and i want another one already lol


lol.Yeah..I have two and want a couple more. and I'm a 1911 guy! There's no knocking a Sig Sauer though. The simple truth is they are some of the best built pistols out there.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I had one SIG in my safe one month...3 months later I found 4! After almost a year my SIGs have multiplied to 9.

I think my SIGs are breeding! HELP! :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> I had one SIG in my safe one month...3 months later I found 4! After almost a year my SIGs have multiplied to 9.
> 
> I think my SIGs are breeding! HELP! :smt033


That's a problem we'd all like. Put a Sig in a safe and there are more when you look again:anim_lol:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I only have 1 Sig in my safe. 

HMMM! I wonder if i use in-vitro-fertilization like octamom if I could have 9 Sig's in 9 months?:smt119


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> I only have 1 Sig in my safe.
> 
> HMMM! I wonder if i use in-vitro-fertilization like octamom if I could have 9 Sig's in 9 months?:smt119


:smt082:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------

